# Hungarian HellBox Puzzle Box plans??



## _justbill (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find plans to build a Hungarian HellBox/Puzzle Box? Or if you can figure it out, can anyone post sketches of the parts breakdown. Here's a video of how it functions as well as some photos:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a link to a guy in the UK who has lots of puzzle box plans. I don't know if he has the particular one you are looking for, but it is at least a place to start your search. http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/index.html


----------

